# Blush for NC 25/30



## tinkerbellz (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

I'm pretty new to using MAC cosmetics and to this forum as well...
I was recommended studio fix fluid 25/30 from a MA and am mixing the both to get my match. Is there a good blush for my skin tone? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## lvgz (Dec 5, 2007)

margin and sunbasque would look great on you. for just a flush of color, style or springsheen would look great as well.


----------



## chocodcocoa (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm NC30 in the summer/ NC25 in winter... and i LOVE style and peaches =)


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 6, 2007)

i vote for
Powder Blush: Dollymix, Margin, Sunbasque, Pink Swoon, Peachykeen [sp?]
Blushcreme: Lillicent, Uncommon

Im NC20/25 =)


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 6, 2007)

I am also a combo of NC 25/30

I use and love Peachykeen, Cubic (for a soft flushed look), and Pink Swoon


----------



## lethaldesign (Dec 6, 2007)

Cubic & Pinch Me are my faves... NC25/C3


----------



## me_jelly (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm NC30/35 for reference.

Neutral/subtle:
Blushbaby

Bronzey:
Gingerly
Sunbasque

Peach/coral:
Peaches
Melba

Pinks/plum
Dame
Breath of plum

HTH!


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm NC 25-30 too, and I use almost everything!!  My favorites are Sunbasque, Mocha, Margin, and Style.

I also use Studio Tech foundation in NC 27, which is in between both shades.  Good for travelling since it comes in a compact and you don't have to lug two glass bottles around.  I apply it with a foundation brush even though it comes with a sponge, and it goes on really smooth.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Girl about town (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey im NC30 and blonde my faves are Sunbasque (love it) Dollymix and Pink swoon, i also adore bobby brown shimmer brick in rose.


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 7, 2007)

hi! i am NC25 and my favourites are : melba and fleur power as powder and lilicent, ladyblush  and blossoming as creme


----------



## tinkerbellz (Dec 18, 2007)

I finally had a chance to pick out my first MAC blush based on all the great advice from you all and decided on peachykeen, I'm liking it so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------

